# Mono/fluorocarbon leaders for sharks



## so_ill (Sep 19, 2011)

Howdy all,
I was wondering if any of you have had luck using extra heavy (200-600lb) mono or fluorocarbon for toothy fish, namely sharks? I'd like to switch up from wire with hopes of more hookups and increase my chances of getting a king or tarpon, but don't want to have to re-rig everytime I get a shark on.

Any thoughts or experience?

Thanks


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

if they get hooked right no problem....might try a circle hook....I had to go to a 8ft steel leader just to keep the spinner sharks on....they only spun so much leader up around there abrasive body


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

I used to have a circle hook with smaller bait on a two hook shark rig. Never picked anything else up other than shark. I gave up on that concept. There are enough sharks along the beach to keep me busy I dont need to worry about any other fish on those lines. I surf fish while i shark fish with standard rigs. Never needed to go any heavier on the leader.


----------

